# Meyer Plow sticks at full angle



## OldFordTruck (Jan 31, 2010)

I've followed all of the troubleshooting tips and can't figure this one out. The Meyer E-47 is a fresh rebuild and is working perfectly. The blade goes up and down reliably. The angle left and right works as long as I don't angle all the way in either direction. Then it sticks. High pressure in the right angle cylinder prevents unhooking the hose on that cylinder without unthreading the fitting. Once the pressure is relieved, the angle works again until I angle all the way. Your help is sincerely appreciated as we have over a foot of snow this morning!


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

sounds like the pressure is preventing the poppet from moving. How is the pressure relief valve, is it allowing the ram to over pressurize? also is there a crossover relief valve, is that one set correct.


----------



## EJK2352 (Jul 22, 2001)

OldFordTruck;981500 said:


> I've followed all of the troubleshooting tips and can't figure this one out. The Meyer E-47 is a fresh rebuild and is working perfectly. The blade goes up and down reliably. The angle left and right works as long as I don't angle all the way in either direction. Then it sticks. High pressure in the right angle cylinder prevents unhooking the hose on that cylinder without unthreading the fitting. Once the pressure is relieved, the angle works again until I angle all the way. Your help is sincerely appreciated as we have over a foot of snow this morning!


Check your angle cylinder quick couplers. I replaced mine last year w/ some cheap after-market ones and had this same problem. Went to my Meyer dealer and bought some OEM to replace the cheap ones and haven't had any problems since.


----------



## OldFordTruck (Jan 31, 2010)

*Worked for a while*

I'm not sure what I did, but I had it working great for a while, then it stuck hard over to the left. Same thing as before. There is very high pressure in the right cylinder as I can't uncouple it, but I don't know enough about it to know what's causing it.


----------



## OldFordTruck (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't think it has a crossover relief valve and I don't know enough about it to check the pressure relief valve. It certainly has a lot of pressure in the right cylinder since I can't uncouple the quick connect on that side,


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Sounds like a bad quick coupler-and yes it does have a crossover relief valve.


----------



## OldFordTruck (Jan 31, 2010)

*Still not working*

OK. I've replaced the quick connects and am still having the same problem. Is it possible to have air trapped in one or both of the cylinders? Would this cause the problem? The plow frame is mounted so low on the truck that when the blade is fully down the cylinders rest at a slight incline towards the blade. Im thinking that if air is in the cylinders it might be trapped in the front end of the cylinder with no way to escape. Could this be causing the angling problem? More snow coming this weekend....


----------



## JMR (Feb 24, 2003)

You need to install stops to keep the blade from angling all the way. The setup up is going over center and causing the geometry of the blade to bind. We too thought it was a fluid or pressure problem, cause when the hose pressure was relieved it would start working again. We had to add the stops to one of our blades to cure this same problem. We also tried everything. I welded a LARGE nut to the A frame where the sector hits it, problem was cured.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

ours did the same exact thing, took it in and replaced the C valve and coil.


----------



## OldFordTruck (Jan 31, 2010)

*Still not working*

Sincere thanks for all the suggestions. I think the E-47 is working OK, since it was just professionally rebuilt. All the coils test good. The blade will angle back and forth all day without sticking UNTILL it goes all the way over left. Relieve the pressure in the right cylinder and it starts working, but then acts the same way all over again. I'll experiment with some temporary stops and see what happens.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

then its your couplers, when i took it in thats the first thing they checked, from there they check the coils. so if yours was rebuilt then i would look into the couplers and see if the pins are sticking b/c of the pressure.


----------



## tsmith (Sep 19, 2006)

I had the same problem for quite awhile, mine was an issue with the way I bolted up the a frame to the sector. On the front of the a frame is the mouth/ 2 flat tabs that go around the flat part of the sector and then the main bolt goes in (allows side to side pivot). I had the a frame on the top flat plate instead of on the bottom and it was binding at full angle, it was also picking the outer edge of the plow up then. Hope this makes sense, if not I'll try to describe it better.


----------



## dchr (May 9, 2009)

Can you manually angle the plow from stop to stop without it binding?


----------



## dbcustoms (Nov 18, 2009)

mine did the same thing, i just got used to not fully angling it, now this year i forgot all about it and i havent had a problem at full angle at all? i wondered if something was sticking and just from using it it lossened up.

i replaced my c valve and coil also but it did not fix the problem

i am running a e-60 though but the valve body is the same, just different pump and motor.


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*stuck stuck angle mechanical issue...*

yepr stuck at full angle ...ok at full angle where the blade is stuck there is a factory stop that wont let the blade angle anymore..u may-or-will probal;ly see that these factory stops the SECTOR the metal at the stops has a the apperace that someone took a chisel to this are or looks very hammered on because of years of use..ya its kinda hard to explane w/out a pic to show you..but take a close look at you sector ...chewed up at the factory full angle stops...my2cents..:waving:.


----------



## OldFordTruck (Jan 31, 2010)

dchr;985593 said:


> Can you manually angle the plow from stop to stop without it binding?


Yes, Once I relieve the pressure in the right cylinder, I can move the blade back and forth easily. I've replaced the quick couplers and the am still having the same problem


----------



## OldFordTruck (Jan 31, 2010)

welded wrenches;989709 said:


> yepr stuck at full angle ...ok at full angle where the blade is stuck there is a factory stop that wont let the blade angle anymore..u may-or-will probal;ly see that these factory stops the SECTOR the metal at the stops has a the apperace that someone took a chisel to this are or looks very hammered on because of years of use..ya its kinda hard to explane w/out a pic to show you..but take a close look at you sector ...chewed up at the factory full angle stops...my2cents..:waving:.


The plow is probably as old as the truck:31 years. There is wear on the sector and yes, the stops are beat up. I can see that the plow probably angles more than when it was new. I'll try modifying the stops and see if it helps.


----------



## maintenanceguy (Jan 31, 2010)

As a troubleshooting effort, try to angle the blade with a block of wood between the stops to prevent the plow from going quite all the way to the stops. If this stops the blade from sticking, Meyers suggested "repair" is to weld stop blocks between the stops.

Why Meyers didn't just put the stops in the right place, I don't know.


----------



## ScottK (Dec 6, 2020)

Is there a block on the frame to stop full angle ( left) I angle all the way left and the plow locks up I see no type of block would it be towards the rear of ram.


----------

